# Bakoon japan launch 1st portable headphone amplifier  HDA 5520



## rudi0504

Hi All Head Fi friends 

Bakoon is The famous japan amplifier brand , now they launch their 1st portable amp to the market 

Bakoon produce many amps for headphone and DAC 

I am sure the sound quality their 1 st portable amp is excellent like their big brothers 

The list price : $ 97.200 USD 

They use 12 batteries toys AA 

Play time : continues about 8 - 10 hours 

Bakoon make 2 headphone out like his big. Brothers :
Current HP out : for Orthos headphone like LCD series and Hi Fi Man series and many more 
Voltage HP out : for Dynamic driver headphone like Sennheiser ,Bayerdynamic , Fostex TH 900 and many more 

Please read more info below : 

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfujiya%2Bavic%2Benglish%26client%3Dsafari%26hl%3Den&rurl=translate.google.co.id&sl=ja&u=http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail61702.html&usg=ALkJrhjQ3bi86IB_JobjMBi5K8JTJK16Nw

Product detail : 
Mobile headphone amplifier. Compatible with a wide range of headphone impedance. 

Input is equipped with RCA jack and mini jack, It was equipped with the current output and voltage output and output as well HDA-5210mk2. 
Output voltage and current is can be used at the same time. If you use the same headphones to the current output and voltage output, it is possible disturbance of the frequency characteristics of the current output by the rampage of the impedance curve to compensate. 
Further, it allows to switch on the switch rate for converting the current from the voltage corresponding to the headphones wide impedance. 
I use 12 pieces of AA batteries. 
Continuous use 8-10 hours with alkaline battery cheap, in intermittent use, operation for a long period of time is possible. 
In addition, if the AA battery size, it is also possible to use rechargeable battery. 
Circuit is a dedicated circuit current consumption newly developed low. 
Of course, I'm using only DC servo with no feedback. 

Standard input: Stereo mini-jack x1, RCA stereo jack x1 
Output: voltage output mini-jack x1, current output mini-jack x1 
Possible adaptation headphone impedance switch the current gain:: 8 ~ 600Ω current output 
Output: up to 1000mW 
(AA alkaline batteries used) operating time 12 AA batteries: power (which may be shorter for the voltage drop in the headphone impedance is high) 8-10 hours of continuous operating time is extended further in intermittent operation. 
Accessories: 12 Alkaline AA batteries, one for battery replacement driver, manual, rubber bag 1


----------



## evolutionx

Thanks for the info, Rudi.   Looks interesting and wonder how is the sound compared to its big brother?   12 AA batteries needed and i guess the size of this portable amp must be huge!   Cannot find more information on the web.


----------



## zachchen1996

evolutionx said:


> Thanks for the info, Rudi.   Looks interesting and wonder how is the sound compared to its big brother? _*12 AA batteries *_needed and i guess the size of this portable amp must be huge!   Cannot find more information on the web.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Thanks for the info, Rudi.   Looks interesting and wonder how is the sound compared to its big brother?   12 AA batteries needed and i guess the size of this portable amp must be huge!   Cannot find more information on the web.







zachchen1996 said:


> h34r:




You are welcome 
My friend heard sq excellent 
Size about Mass Ko Bo 395 , but thicker


----------



## flatmap

Would love to hear one and considering the quality & cost of the big brother, $972 USD might be a good deal.
 Seems like it is going to persuasively drive a large range of headphones.
  
 Years ago I had a portable amp that I used with rechargeable AAA batteries.  At the time, I thought the sound
 was not as punchy and clean compared to normal alkalines.  On the other hand, that amp had 4 batteries
 not 12!


----------



## rudi0504

flatmap said:


> Would love to hear one and considering the quality & cost of the big brother, $972 USD might be a good deal.
> Seems like it is going to persuasively drive a large range of headphones.
> 
> Years ago I had a portable amp that I used with rechargeable AAA batteries.  At the time, I thought the sound
> ...




Today even with 1 battery SQ is very good like Ko Jo KM 01 Brass and Tsugaru edition 
With 2 AA battery like Wagnus Epsilon S sound is excellent 
With 4 AAA like Mass Ko Bo 395 is also excellent 
IMO


----------



## audionewbi

It would be interesting to know more about this amp.
  
 Have I understood it correctly, this amp can function with just 2 AA batteries, where with more batteries it just gives more room for powering harder to driver headphones?


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> It would be interesting to know more about this amp.
> 
> Have I understood it correctly, this amp can function with just 2 AA batteries, where with more batteries it just gives more room for powering harder to driver headphones?




With 12 x AA batteries


----------



## rudi0504

More info about Bakoon 

http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fujiya-avic.jp%2Fblog%2F%3Fp%3D13527&h=SAQGiaFLSAQEZdH0J3okZYa4iL3cRuzUpXrpqgl_O8YlRoQ&enc=AZOGLmw4n-SRk_XWsQuy2_pBUJFbpvzBtpO83685OwYXzg1rHAsYRn5oEAShIHzVeqdCL6T_WKlrwsC5crINCE4zgAcfPwDYsoo32_bQxAPzNTZpIHwKhfA3pS2jTgDVDps&s=1


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Cannot wait to hear this beast!


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


> Cannot wait to hear this beast!




Me to hahaha


----------



## evolutionx

Hi Rudi, thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Hi Rudi, thanks for sharing the info.




You are welcome evolutionx

I wish next month June can hear this portable Bakoon 

I worry only with 12 x AA batteries 

Bakoon SQ I have many times heard his desktop brothers 
SQ look so promising


----------



## evolutionx

Just received Bakoon amp.   This thing is big, definitely more transportable than portable.    1st impression very positive, very powerful amp.    Wish it came with an owner's manual to explain how the current and voltage output works.    Driving my LCD-XC very well and probably the best "portable" amp pairing for the audeze.    When i switch to Fostex TH900, WOW,   The amount of details and fantastic soundstage, i just cannot believe came from this "portable" amp.     Plugging and switching between current and voltage output gives different sound signature.     Voltage output sounds like fuller balanced mode, while current output is full of details and has a wider soundstage.    Highly addictive sounding amp with TH900.   Thanks to Rudi for helping me to discover this wonderful amp.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Just received Bakoon amp.   This thing is big, definitely more transportable than portable.    1st impression very positive, very powerful amp.    Wish it came with an owner's manual to explain how the current and voltage output works.    Driving my LCD-XC very well and probably the best "portable" amp pairing for the audeze.    When i switch to Fostex TH900, WOW,   The amount of details and fantastic soundstage, i just cannot believe came from this "portable" amp.     Plugging and switching between current and voltage output gives different sound signature.     Voltage output sounds like fuller balanced mode, while current output is full of details and has a wider soundstage.    Highly addictive sounding amp with TH900.   Thanks to Rudi for helping me to discover this wonderful amp.





You are welcome 
Congrats evolutionx 
You are as The First Head Fi member own Bakoon portable Amps 
Now you have 2 best Amps Bakoon and Wagnus 
Which ones do you prefer ?


----------



## zachchen1996

evolutionx said:


> Just received Bakoon amp.   This thing is big, definitely more transportable than portable.    1st impression very positive, very powerful amp.    Wish it came with an owner's manual to explain how the current and voltage output works.    Driving my LCD-XC very well and probably the best "portable" amp pairing for the audeze.    When i switch to Fostex TH900, WOW,   The amount of details and fantastic soundstage, i just cannot believe came from this "portable" amp.     Plugging and switching between current and voltage output gives different sound signature.     Voltage output sounds like fuller balanced mode, while current output is full of details and has a wider soundstage.    Highly addictive sounding amp with TH900.   Thanks to Rudi for helping me to discover this wonderful amp.


 
  
 Nice! Could you do some comparisons with the epsilon s using iem's if you have time? Thanks


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Nice! Could you do some comparisons with the epsilon s using iem's if you have time? Thanks




Me too 

I heard the desktop version , SQ more to Warm and less bright and detail 
I like The SQ from Wagnus so Far , could Be Power is smaller than Bakoon With 12 X AA batteries


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Me too
> 
> I heard the desktop version , SQ more to Warm and less bright and detail
> I like The SQ from Wagnus so Far , could Be Power is smaller than Bakoon With 12 X AA batteries


 
  
 Yes the TWELVE batteries is insane! (end up spending more money on batteries than audio products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 I don't need more power than what wagnus can provide because I only use IEM hahaha
 I hope wagnus wins in sq for iems because if the bakoon is better, then it will be a hassle to sell the wagnus & contact pricejapan etc etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
( Plus: that bakoon amp is basically the size of a small desktop amp! Already get so many stares when I use the wagnus outside of my house hahahah )


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Yes the TWELVE batteries is insane! (end up spending more money on batteries than audio products h34r:  )
> 
> I don't need more power than what wagnus can provide because I only use IEM hahaha
> I hope wagnus wins in sq for iems because if the bakoon is better, then it will be a hassle to sell the wagnus & contact pricejapan etc etc
> ...




My local dealer can have End of June 2014 , it is too long to wait 
The desktop Bakoon has more hiss than Wagnus Epsilon S 
Onky Evolutionx can give impression


----------



## evolutionx

Hi Rudi/Chen,  I think Bakoon amp is too powerful for iem,   The usable range is very small as it gets too loud easily.   Especially on Voltage output, slight channel imbalance as i cannot even pass 9 0 clock on the volume knob.    On current output, sound quality is good but Wagnus S is still better.    Details are gone on bakoon amp due to its too powerful output.    For iem (i use Roxanne Universal and FAD Heaven 6), it is still Wagnus S as the best portable amp in my opinion.    And of course the form factor, i think Bakoon amp is more a desktop replacement than really portable.     However, compare with Wagnus to drive TH900, Bakoon is more powerful and has different output level (current/voltage) and a current gain switch.      I am sure Bakoon can drive many difficult to drive headphones more efficiently than Wagnus.    I feel Wagnus S driving TH900 is already very good as TH900 is not a difficult headphone to drive and to me is more enjoyable.    For LCD XC, Bakoon dosed a better job as I think Audeze need a more powerful amp to drive and benefit from the extra power.     As portable amp, I think Wagnus is still the most versatile and best sounding for iem and less demanding headphones.     The main reason I buy Bakoon is to drive my LCD XC and i think i am happy with the result.     And i am definitely keeping Wagnus S as it is still my best portable amp.


----------



## evolutionx

I think I am ready for my next cafe outing with the LCD XC.    Just hope I don't get stop by the Bomb squad……


----------



## zachchen1996

evolutionx said:


> Hi Rudi/Chen,  I think Bakoon amp is too powerful for iem,   The usable range is very small as it gets too loud easily.   Especially on Voltage output, slight channel imbalance as i cannot even pass 9 0 clock on the volume knob.    On current output, sound quality is good but Wagnus S is still better.    Details are gone on bakoon amp due to its too powerful output.    For iem (i use Roxanne Universal and FAD Heaven 6), it is still Wagnus S as the best portable amp in my opinion.    And of course the form factor, i think Bakoon amp is more a desktop replacement than really portable.     However, compare with Wagnus to drive TH900, Bakoon is more powerful and has different output level (current/voltage) and a current gain switch.      I am sure Bakoon can drive many difficult to drive headphones more efficiently than Wagnus.    I feel Wagnus S driving TH900 is already very good as TH900 is not a difficult headphone to drive and to me is more enjoyable.    For LCD XC, Bakoon dosed a better job as I think Audeze need a more powerful amp to drive and benefit from the extra power.     As portable amp, I think Wagnus is still the most versatile and best sounding for iem and less demanding headphones.     The main reason I buy Bakoon is to drive my LCD XC and i think i am happy with the result.     And i am definitely keeping Wagnus S as it is still my best portable amp.


 
  
 My wallet thanks you! hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now all my funds can be put towards saving for the Chord Hugo


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

Screw this i am going to order the wagnus s as soon as i get home.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Screw this i am going to order the wagnus s as soon as i get home.


 
  
 Now that's the head-fi spirit!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> Personally I'd wait until July since Bialbero Quattro V might be available in quite a few months
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/649717/portable-headphone-amplifier-wagnus-bialbero-epsilon-s-impression-and-appreciation-thread/195
> 
> http://wagnus.exblog.jp/21460112


 
  
 But isn't that a tube amp though? Doubt it would be to replace rather than complement the epsilon s?


----------



## audionewbi

From the writing it will be q tube sound version of epsilon S. I've read too many good review on this amp, have to try it.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> From the writing it will be q tube sound version of epsilon S. I've read too many good review on this amp, have to try it.


 

 Once you get it, please please give impressions on how it sounds together with your hugo.


----------



## audionewbi

For sure but i think Rudi might get his HUGO back before I get the wagnus shipped to me.

honestly i haven't used HUGO for a week, it sounds great but i am more on "so it should as its 2.4 K".

i still feel some stack setup out there can produce a respectable sound at much cheaper price.


----------



## audionewbi

Has anyone seen the new Lisa 3 with 32 hour of battery life? Any one compared the wagnus against Lisa 3?


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> For sure but i think Rudi might get his HUGO back before I get the wagnus shipped to me.
> 
> honestly i haven't used HUGO for a week, it sounds great but i am more on "so it should as its 2.4 K".
> 
> i still feel some stack setup out there can produce a respectable sound at much cheaper price.


 
  
 I'd be more than happy to buy the HUGO off of you


----------



## audionewbi

I don't like selling things, i tend to buy the things i sale as i miss their sound eventually.

HUGO would be best for those who are new and don't want to ever spend in future. It really does provide a great all in one solution.

who knows maybe its analog out is as good as wagnus if we remove personal bias. Evolutionx has the HUGO maybe he can comment more on this matter.


----------



## evolutionx

audionewbi said:


> I don't like selling things, i tend to buy the things i sale as i miss their sound eventually.
> 
> HUGO would be best for those who are new and don't want to ever spend in future. It really does provide a great all in one solution.
> 
> who knows maybe its analog out is as good as wagnus if we remove personal bias. Evolutionx has the HUGO maybe he can comment more on this matter.


 
  
 As an all-in-one solution DAC/Amp, the HUGO is hard to beat.    With TH900, it is still one of the best sounding DAC/amp i have experienced, minus all the distrations of Wagnus S/Bakoon/TU-05B, etc.     Hugo sounds great with both iems and less demanding headphones and serve as a good transport as well when needed.   I will not be letting it go until HUGO 2 is out.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   As for Wagnus S, I am sure you will enjoy it.   Cheers.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> An external amp could be fun to experiment since so many AA batteries are available with different results in the SQ department, and the latest Eneloop Pro might be one of the best NiMH out there
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20140325-906849.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 is that the same thing as the eneloop XX rechargables? Or is this supposed to be even better?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Eneloop XX was 3rd gen and now Eneloop Pro is the 4th one. Someone in China was about to sell Sony PCM-D100 but decided to keep that after trying Eneloop Pro because that's superior to Eneloop XX
> 
> http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1654097
> 
> Of course it's still worth a comparison with those 3.2V LiFePO4 batteries, let's wait and see.




You are so lucky living in China 
Everything is there
We just have Sanyo envelop XX only type AA
We don't have type AAA 

Do you know where I can buy Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA and AAA ?

Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> I don't like selling things, i tend to buy the things i sale as i miss their sound eventually.
> 
> HUGO would be best for those who are new and don't want to ever spend in future. It really does provide a great all in one solution.
> 
> who knows maybe its analog out is as good as wagnus if we remove personal bias. Evolutionx has the HUGO maybe he can comment more on this matter.




Hi Moe

Hugo strong point is their DAC 
hUGo amp section is very good 
As DAC amp combo Hugo is still the best 

Please try it like below :

Source : IPhone 4 s or 5 s
DAC : Venture Craft Go Dap dd 1 or Cypher Labs Class solo DB

Use coaxial cable connect to HUGO 

DAC amp : Hugo 

Please try Hugo best SQ with Coaxial cable 

You will love your Hugo more


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Moe
> 
> Hugo strong point is their DAC
> hUGo amp section is very good
> ...


 
  
 Hi Rudi,
  
 Do you find the coaxial out from venture dd 1 & cypher solo db to be better in SQ than the coaxial output from ibasso / fiio DAP's?


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Do you find the coaxial out from venture dd 1 & cypher solo db to be better in SQ than the coaxial output from ibasso / fiio DAP's?




Yes Venture craft dd1 , cypher labs solo DB and ibasso D12 and DB 2 are better than ibasso / Fiio daps


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Yes Venture craft dd1 , cypher labs solo DB and ibasso D12 and DB 2 are better than ibasso / Fiio daps


 
  
 Thanks Rudi!
  
 Between the dd1, solo db, d12, & db2, which has the best coax out sq? Or are they all just about the same?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> And you could talk to George regarding those Delipow _*3.2V *_LiFePO4 batteries from China since someone in Taiwan actually liked them better than NiMH ones such as Eneloop, I guess that's probably why Red Wine Audio would choose LiFePO4
> 
> http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=180&t=3786933
> 
> Just be very, VERY careful with equal number of LiFePO4 batteries and dummies/fillers at all times.


 
  
 Would you happen to know if a 3.2v battery would be too much for the wagnus amp?
 Where can I purchase the LiFePO4 battery?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> They do ship directly from Japan to Indonesia, most likely those batteries are genuine products IMHO
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/cherrytree-Japan
> 
> ...




Thank you For Your info


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

geez....................... i just found this thread.... thanks Rudi and Frankie......


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> geez....................... i just found this thread.... thanks Rudi and Frankie......




You are welcome George 
I send PM to you


----------



## Canadian411

Is this better than SR71b.?
For me sr71b was always disappointing amp, never really find anything special about it.

I did a/b ing againgt fiio, sr71b not much different even with the balance.

So I gave up on the portable gears. 

Hope this isn't disappointing after all.


----------



## evolutionx

canadian411 said:


> Is this better than SR71b.?
> For me sr71b was always disappointing amp, never really find anything special about it.
> 
> I did a/b ing againgt fiio, sr71b not much different even with the balance.
> ...




Hi, this bakoon amp is great for bigger headphones and is really powerful. I had SR71b before and it is probably not driving audeze or hd800 phones to its true potential. I am totally enjoying the bakoon for my lcd-XC and TH900. It is really powerful to drive high impedence phones and provide very usable range on the volume dial. It is overkill for iems with its power, though still fine as long as you lower the lineout volume.


----------



## Canadian411

I am little confused.
Is bakoon made in Japan or Korea?


----------



## Canadian411

evolutionx said:


> Hi, this bakoon amp is great for bigger headphones and is really powerful. I had SR71b before and it is probably not driving audeze or hd800 phones to its true potential. I am totally enjoying the bakoon for my lcd-XC and TH900. It is really powerful to drive high impedence phones and provide very usable range on the volume dial. It is overkill for iems with its power, though still fine as long as you lower the lineout volume.




Ya I had/have

Beyer dt990 600ohm
Hd800
Th900
He6
T1
Lcd2.2

I was really not happy with sr71b.


----------



## rudi0504

canadian411 said:


> I am little confused.
> Is bakoon made in Japan or Korea?




Bakoon original came from Japan it is 100 % hand Made , Normally sell For japan market Only ,
And than They produce Bakoon in Korea it is industrial product has different model and type 

This Bakoon is Made in japan


----------



## rudi0504

canadian411 said:


> Ya I had/have
> 
> Beyer dt990 600ohm
> Hd800
> ...




Wow you have Heavy weight headphones like T1 Han HE 6 , these Two need more current fit HE 6 and Power For T 1 , i Think 
Bakoon portable amp is The right One For you 

Until now Dont have portable amp that really can drive HE 6 to their potential SQ 
Only Alo Rx 3 B , The result is Good , not very Good or excellent 

No Wonder RS 71 B can not statisfiec Your taste 

IMO


----------



## kurochin

canadian411 said:


> I am little confused.
> Is bakoon made in Japan or Korea?


 
  
 It's as rudi0504 said.
  
 Bakoon Japan is the original company, where all the SATRI circuit voodoo is engineered by Akira Nagai and co. They make products almost exclusively for the Japanese market.
  
 Bakoon Korea (or Bakoon International) has a deal to repackage certain models with their own case designs, sometimes adding their own bit of engineering (for example, the batteries in the HPA models) and sell them to the rest of the world.
  
 Usually, at least for headphone amps, the HDA models are JDM while the HPA models are International. There are some dealers in Asia, Aus and NZ (afaik) that do import JDM Bakoons, though.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

So in a nutshell, its better to buy the Japanese edition for SQ, right?


----------



## kurochin

cosmicholyghost said:


> So in a nutshell, its better to buy the Japanese edition for SQ, right?


 
  
 Not that straightforward, me thinks. Some users here have stated that, with the desktop amps, the Korean/International HPA-21 sounds smoother than the Japanese HDA5210 it was based on, possibly due to the inclusion of batteries and/or different power supply. Then again, there are some that have countered that by saying the JDM version sounds livelier. Depends on the listener and the kind of headphone you're pairing them with, I suppose. I've only tried the HPA-21, and it was very, very good with a Fostex TH900 and Audeze LCD-3.
  
 With regards to this portable amp, there's no Korean/International version available currently, so it's not like we have a choice. No idea whether Bakoon Japan will sell this internatiolly or not, though I'm sure you can "grey import" it if you really want one.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Sharing picture:
  

  
 For my personal preference with TH900, I like this one even more than HDA-5210


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box my long waited Bakoon Amp HDA 5520 

Source : AK 240 
Amp : Bakoon HDA 5520 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : IC crystal cable dream line 

My out the box impression : 
SQ : 
overall excellent , it is at the level from Wagnus Epsilon S , the sound character are different from these two high end amps


----------



## maricius

I wonder how the Bakoon will be with IEMs once you place an attenuator in between!! Maybe it could really be equal to the Wagnus or maybe even better across the board!!


----------



## LFC_SL

Would love to try [any] Bakoon amp one-day but that is very big. Not sure it is any more portable than a battery-powered desktop RWA amp in the sense would not be taking that to the shops or something either!


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> Would love to try [any] Bakoon amp one-day but that is very big. Not sure it is any more portable than a battery-powered desktop RWA amp in the sense would not be taking that to the shops or something either!




Please try This First Bakoon japan portable amp , you Will Love it

My Friend impression :

For my personal preference with TH900, I like this one even more than HDA-5210 Bakoon japan desktop amp


----------



## evolutionx

Pak Rudi, congrats on your Bakoon amps.  I am sure you will enjoy it with all your TOTL headphones.


----------



## evolutionx

lfc_sl said:


> Would love to try [any] Bakoon amp one-day but that is very big. Not sure it is any more portable than a battery-powered desktop RWA amp in the sense would not be taking that to the shops or something either!


 
  

  
 It is definitely more transportable that RWA amp.    I cannot imagine bringing Isabellina out, in my balcony is ok.


----------



## LFC_SL

Ha that is me told

Stunning amp collection you got going there


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Pak Rudi, congrats on your Bakoon amps.  I am sure you will enjoy it with all your TOTL headphones.




Thank you same to you once Again Congrats For First Head Fi own Bakoon HDA 5520 

Yes i am Enjoy very much beside My Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> It is definitely more transportable that RWA amp.    I cannot imagine bringing Isabellina out, in my balcony is ok.




How is the SQ different between Bakoon HDA 5520 vs RWA isabelini ?

And i read In Your impression SQ Wise Wagnus is better than Bakoon., 
Bakoon is bigger


----------



## kurochin

It appears you have to remove the batteries and re-charge them with an external charger, since I cannot spot any power input in the pictures.
 Correct?


----------



## evolutionx

rudi0504 said:


> How is the SQ different between Bakoon HDA 5520 vs RWA isabelini ?
> 
> And i read In Your impression SQ Wise Wagnus is better than Bakoon.,
> Bakoon is bigger


 
 Bakoon is more powerful and can really drive bigger headphones.   SQ wise, RWA maintained the warm signature of tube amp and has that silky smooth musicality and relaxing sound signature.   But it somehow lacks the power to really create a stronger impression as mine is SE only and not balanced compared with Bakoon driving AK240 for example.   I am thinking of sending it back to RWA to have it upgraded with balanced output to really make it sing.     Bakoon amp sounded less refine but as headphone amp for harder to drive phones, it does the job pretty well as can't think of any portable amp which has its power.    Wagnus S is still great for all genres of music and that wide soundstage is just second to none in the portable arena.    Audeze LCD-XC pairs well with Bakoon, while AKG 812pro pairs well with Wagnus.    IMO.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Bakoon is more powerful and can really drive bigger headphones.   SQ wise, RWA maintained the warm signature of tube amp and has that silky smooth musicality and relaxing sound signature.   But it somehow lacks the power to really create a stronger impression as mine is SE only and not balanced compared with Bakoon driving AK240 for example.   I am thinking of sending it back to RWA to have it upgraded with balanced output to really make it sing.     Bakoon amp sounded less refine but as headphone amp for harder to drive phones, it does the job pretty well as can't think of any portable amp which has its power.    Wagnus S is still great for all genres of music and that wide soundstage is just second to none in the portable arena.    Audeze LCD-XC pairs well with Bakoon, while AKG 812pro pairs well with Wagnus.    IMO.




Thank you for your brief impression 
I am agree with your impression from Bakoon HD 5520 and Wagnus Epsilom S 
RWA isabelini I haven't heard


----------



## rudi0504

kurochin said:


> It appears you have to remove the batteries and re-charge them with an external charger, since I cannot spot any power input in the pictures.
> Correct?




You are right , the minus think from Bakoon only ones
Every time I must take out and charge the 12 AA batteries with external batteries charger 
At least I must have two charger and 24 AA batteries


----------



## rudi0504

LCD XC high end transportable set up :
Source : IBasso HDP R 10 japan Version
Amp : Bakoon HDA 5520
Headphone : LCD XC with SAA Endorphin 4 Pin + adapter 4 Pin to mini 
Plug 
Cable : IC Wire World Limited Edition Japan use for line out 
Music : Carol Kidd Nice Work 24 bit / 96 KHz

My personal impression :
High : very clean and very Clear extended high With very Good presence 
Mid : very sweet analog sounding mid and very Clear With excellent pronounce 
Bass : very clean Deep sounding Bass With very Gold bass detail and
Very Good bass detail 
Separation : The Best separation i Ever heard on My LCD XC wlth This set Up 
Soundstage : The widest and tallest and deepest soundstage My LCD XC 
Can produce With This set Up 
Background : very black background

Overall :
This set Up can reproduce music In High End sound quality , i never heard before With My portable and transportable set Up sound quality so Good like With This set Up .
Only Two portable / transportable Amps can drive LCD XC In This High End sound quality :
Bakoon HDA 5520 and Wagnus Epsilon S pre production 000
IMO







As source : With Line 
Ibasso HDPR 10 
AK 240


----------



## rudi0504

My transportable set Up For LCD X :
Source : IBasso HDP R 10 japan Edition 
Dac / Amp : as pure DAC pair With HDP R 10
Amp : Bakoon 5520
Headphone : LCD X 
Cable : 
Coax : Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 
Home Grown 
Shunyata Ztrone Phyton Digital 
Phantom Digital Premium Audio Video Cable 
RCA : Home Grown Silver lace
Stereovox Vespa 
Musc : Carol Kidd - Nice Works album
My impression :
High : has more present compare direct HDP R10 , very detail and very 
Natural High not digital 
Mid : very sweet and analog midrange compare direct HDP R 10, better 
Pronounce 
Bass : very Good impact and very Good bass detail and sound so natural 
Separation : With Hugo as DAC has better music separation 
Soundstage : more 3 D presentation


Overall :
Tonite i have tried Hugo as pure DAC For Ibasso HDP R10 , The SQ compare direct HDP R 10 are more weight and overall better pronounce 
And excelent analog sound quality .
This true High fidelity sound quality 
Now No more portable is like desktop set Up With battery operated


Best RCA : Stereovox Vespa > Home Grown Silver Lace
Best Coax : Shunyata Phyton Dogital >> Crystal Cable Diamond Standrad is 
Not Pure Coax 75 Ohm > Phantom Cable Canada > Home Grown 
Coax
IMO


----------



## chart54

rudi0504 said:


> LCD XC high end transportable set up :
> Source : IBasso HDP R 10 japan Version
> Amp : Bakoon HDA 5520
> Headphone : LCD XC with SAA Endorphin 4 Pin + adapter 4 Pin to mini
> ...





>





> Please try This Bakoon with LCD 3F for me.


----------



## rudi0504

I have this set up for LCD 3 F

Source : Ibasso Hibino HDP R10 japan edition 
Amp : Bakoon Amp HDA 5520
Headphone : LCD 3Fazor with SAA Endorphin 4 Pin plus adapter 4 Pin to mini plug diy 
Cable : IC mini to mini : Wire World japan limited edition 

High : very good on detail and clarity the best high presence from transportable amp Bakoon HDA 5520
Mid : very sweet and natural and intimate sounding mid with very good pronounce and very clear
Bass : very tight and.very good impact and very good bass detail , the best sounding bass from transportable amp 
Separation : very good music separation , that I can imagine where the musician placement in the orchestra 
Soundstage : LCD 3 F has not so wide soundstage from these 3 LCD s series , with Bakoon amp HDA 5520 
 Can make the soundstage wider and has very good depth 

Overall : 
My best transportable amp Bakoon HDA 5520 can drive my LCD 3 F in excellent sound quality 

IMO


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Om Rudi, from TH900, LCD X, LCD XC and LCD 3F, which one is you prefer the most to pair with Bakoon portable amp?


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


> Om Rudi, from TH900, LCD X, LCD XC and LCD 3F, which one is you prefer the most to pair with Bakoon portable amp?




Hi Nico 
So far LCD XC > TH 900 > LCD 3 F > LCD X 
IMO


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Nico
> So far LCD XC > TH 900 > LCD 3 F > LCD X
> IMO




Rudi, have you tried Bakoon with Abyss headphones?? Maybe even better than the LCD-XC!!


----------



## rudi0504

maricius said:


> Rudi, have you tried Bakoon with Abyss headphones?? Maybe even better than the LCD-XC!!




Yes I have tried it Abyss as my first headphone paired with Bakoon HDA 5520 :

Abyss 1266 is My best sound quality from all above headphones


----------



## AnakChan

I played with this at the Spring May Fujiya show. I tried with my TG!334 and with their Fostex T50RP and I have to admit, I still don't know how to appreciate it in current mode. I preferred voltage mode instead (which meant open game to other normal amps). Talking to my fellow Tokyo Head-Fi members, current mode is much more suited for hard-to-drive cans like the HD800, etc. but I couldn't exactly borrow one from one exhibit just to bring it to the Bakoon exhibit.
  
 So assuming the HDA-5520 isn't too far off from the HPA-21, I'm particularly curious on why members have reported of how the HPA-21 (presumably in current mode) would be suitable for the Fostex TH-900.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Actually I found the same thing, I have tried some FitEar models and all of them sound better in voltage output.

But for TH900, PM-1 and some other planar headphones (some Audeze and Hifiman), the current output is better. It feels fuller and have better control.

I don't know, perhaps there are technically matching like impedance matching or whatsoever.


----------



## zenpunk

For having tried the Audeze and Hifiman planars on the Bakoon I assumed the current output would be best for the PM-1 and that what I listened to since getting the Oppo. But to my surprise, I decided recently to try them out of the voltage output and I clearly prefer it with the Oppo, slightly more dynamic and detailed with better treble.
 For me, TH900 + Bakoon is where the road end. There is just nothing left beyond that- I was lucky to play with the Orpheus and I have heard the Blue Hawai amps with Stax flagships numerous time.
 I could easily be as happy with the LCD3 but price and comfort mean it is out of the game.


----------



## chart54

Rudi , Please compare Masskobo 404 + Abyss 1266 with Bakoon HDA 5520 + Abyss 1266


----------



## seeteeyou

Rudi only tried them with Sony CD900ST and you could also ask your question here
  
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153326422259736/
  


> Rush mini meet with my friend Gerald from Singapore and Robby Winindo from Jakarta
> 
> They want try my Mass Ko Bo 404 and some iems from my collection
> 
> ...


----------

